# Looking to rent near Traverse City, MI



## MandEmommie (Oct 2, 2007)

Hello,

My family and I are looking to rent a home on a few acres near Traverse City, Michigan. We need at least a 2 bedroom but would prefer 3. We are hoping to find something with at least five acres that we can raise pastured chickens, rabbits and maybe a couple of hogs. If you know of anything, please let me know!


----------



## amandakik (May 21, 2008)

You may want to check this out:
http://localdifference.org/forum/forum.asp?FORUM_ID=5

It is kind of a dating service for those who want to rent land and those who have land to rent in Northern Michigan.

Good luck!


----------



## MandEmommie (Oct 2, 2007)

Thank you!


----------



## Michele of MI (Jul 8, 2009)

You could try calling real estate companies, sometimes they also handle rentals. I recommend Exit realty. If you were looking to buy I know of a few larger or smaller properties on the market. How near are you thinking? 
You will want to check township ordinances on the animals, in town you are now allowed chickens, but some townships are not allowing them (or any other "farm animals") if you are in a residential area. Green Lake township doesn't, but many people have them anyway.


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

Assuming that rents follow sales prices somewhat, I'm guessing that you can do a lot better south of there. The housing market has cratered in Muskegon, Grand Rapids, Lansing and also the I-75 corridor from Flint to Saginaw. You could virtually steal a place in those areas right now.


----------



## nappy (Aug 17, 2003)

Do you have a job prospect around Traverse City? We live 35 miles from there. My DH has been unemployed for over a year now, and the only work he has found is on a farm, seasonal that is. I wish you the best in finding a rental though I have no suggestions except as previously mentioned of contacting a real estate office.


----------



## haypoint (Oct 4, 2006)

I doubt there is a more expensive place to live in Michigan. TC does have some cheap motels that rent by the month, that would get you started and you could look from there.

West, away from the Lake, would be cheaper.


----------



## jmtinmi (Feb 25, 2009)

haypoint said:


> I doubt there is a more expensive place to live in Michigan. TC does have some cheap motels that rent by the month, that would get you started and you could look from there.
> 
> West, away from the Lake, would be cheaper.


Ann Arbor would give TC a run for it's money expense-wise. I have friends up in Traverse City, so if nothing plays out for finding a rental house I could ask them for a real estate company recommendation.


----------

